# [Q] Jdownloader alternative for Android



## Evostance (Jun 4, 2011)

Im looking for some sort of download manager for Android thats a bit like JDownloader.

You know where you can simply add in your premium accounts for various sites and then download files using the download manager.

Is there anything like this?


----------



## cyberz (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm interested too!!

However, there are MyDownloads(1,50E) which support fileserve and megaupload, Download All Files(free), Download Buddy(0,70E) but this is a background service, ByteTornado(free) and some other minor things ...but none of these have the configurability and "the power" at least similar to Jdownloader or related download manager for pc.

Regards


----------



## DJ Palmis (Sep 10, 2011)

Any new app?! I need a similar app! :-(


----------



## tyeth (Oct 4, 2011)

tried pyLoad?


----------



## sangresurena (Nov 15, 2011)

pyLOAD is a client like jdownloader rc... I need a software that help me to download files directly from hosting site, to my dispositive.
I am currently using an ASUS EEE Pad Transformer, running Honeycomb 3.3... 
Please if someone knows any solution, answer the question. Bye


----------



## Roflzor (Nov 29, 2011)

try Premium Downloader apk v1.07


----------



## cyberz (Jul 8, 2012)

I have found sitesharing manager which work fine, for who is interested.

Best Regards 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## andy01q (Jul 8, 2012)

Is it perhaps possible to use JDownloader via Java-Emulator?
Java (Like the "j" in JDownloader) should be platform independet after all.
Also Jiaz (JD-Admin) hinted that there will be something aimed at android but only after JD2 is finished. (I'm not allowed to post Links, but it translates into something as "JD for android... wait for it, we might have something in the bag of tricks but that will take some time because we got more urgent stuff to do.)


----------



## JAsko_san (Feb 11, 2014)

I know, it's an old thread - but I just want to inform you guys that there is an jdownloader alternative for android  and it works like a charm 

It doesn't need an client on your PC, it's a standalone aplication.

I've searched for this a long time, and yesterday I found just accidently

And here it is:








```
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ponydroid.ponydroid
```

Enjoy


----------



## GiRaFa-SAMA (Jul 7, 2014)

JAsko_san said:


> I know, it's an old thread - but I just want to inform you guys that there is an jdownloader alternative for android  and it works like a charm
> 
> It doesn't need an client on your PC, it's a standalone aplication.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for sharing, I downloaded this app and actually it is extremely functional. Thanks for sharing ... +1


----------



## oO_CrunK_Oo (Aug 11, 2014)

JAsko_san said:


> I know, it's an old thread - but I just want to inform you guys that there is an jdownloader alternative for android  and it works like a charm
> 
> It doesn't need an client on your PC, it's a standalone aplication.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG.... it really works like a charm. XD First time ever i was able to download files from uploaded.to to my android device.


----------



## cyberz (Aug 16, 2014)

oO_CrunK_Oo said:


> OMG.... it really works like a charm. XD First time ever i was able to download files from uploaded.to to my android device.

Click to collapse



Yes, know it.. There is also "sitesharing manager" on official Android market. 
Regards


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

ES File Downloader

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Deleted member 1198227 (Oct 21, 2014)

Are any of these apps have the option of jdownloader to restart rooter to get new ip and download again 2
without wait? 
I dont think so..


----------



## chat1978 (Sep 3, 2016)

I use JDownloader for 2 viewing/listening offline two sources, youtube and mixcloud. Can someone verify if they work on the tool of your preference. I believe most are with Ponydroid.


----------



## manukarki (Sep 5, 2016)

Well, I have been using Android Download Manager (ADM) for past couple of months now and it works great. I think it uses the part downloading method same as IDM for desktop, haven't really seen a speed boost though.


----------



## nurps (Oct 5, 2016)

To bad these apps don't resolve those stupid advertisement sites the links are hidden in. JD for PC seems to work with 90% of them while PD does maybe 5%.


----------



## deepu_ (Dec 18, 2016)

I use LoaderDroid, so far so good


----------



## Janknuffel (Aug 18, 2017)

*Alternatief dit jdownloader android*



Evostance said:


> Im looking for some sort of download manager for Android thats a bit like JDownloader.
> 
> You know where you can simply add in your premium accounts for various sites and then download files using the download manager.
> 
> Is there anything like this?

Click to collapse



Try SHARE DOWNLOADER APK


----------

